# Specific Breeder Question - Family Affair



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have not and would not buy a puppy from this breeder. They're back yard all the way and allow their puppies (if you pay enough) to go out into the world and be bred with no mention of mentoring. I think they have the right idea about pushing for genetic diversity. BUT...at the expense of correct structure? The writer on this site freely admitted as much. I see no AKC titles or discussion about genetic health testing which is important. But I didn't read the whole site so could have missed something. Mostly they talk about how wonderful their family is and a lot of side tracking. Bottom line...I would not likely purchase a dog from this breeder...not without considerably more research anyhow.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I have owned two of their dogs (one passed away from cancer last year but we knew she had it when we brought her home). Though we adore Polly, I will be looking elsewhere for all future poodles. Our future dog will come from a breeder that only keeps their dogs in the house, does thorough testing BEFORE breeding, breeds for temperament and conformation and not trendy colors, and the puppies are whelped/raised inside around family noises.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback so far. I am really on the fence about this breeder for the reasons posted, but it's difficult since they do have puppies so often to not be tempted. I'm hoping to find a puppy that will be ready toward the end of May early June--which means it hasn't been born, yet. I am still look at other breeders who do follow the more ethical breeding that I would like to see. I appreciate any information you all can provide.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

emisdover said:


> Thank you for the feedback so far. I am really on the fence about this breeder for the reasons posted, but it's difficult since they do have puppies so often to not be tempted. I'm hoping to find a puppy that will be ready toward the end of May early June--which means it hasn't been born, yet. I am still look at other breeders who do follow the more ethical breeding that I would like to see. I appreciate any information you all can provide.


Just stay off their website is my advice. Getting an ethically raised puppy out of health tested parents will be well worth your wait.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think many breeders time for summer litters. Find a great breeder who is planning on a summer litter and wait. It will be worth it. An AKC Breeder of Merit is a reassuring sign. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for helping me with this decision. My next quest is to find a reputable breeder who will have a litter available around June. I have contacted several breeders through recommendations on this site, but most already have full waitlists. So, the search continues.  I truly am grateful for this site and the help it's already given.


----------

